# Dusky in Garcon Pt marsh



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Noticed this boat stranded here a week or 2 ago & was back in the area yesterday & took a pic. Didn't appear that there were any "prop scars" in the marsh. Wonder if it got loose & washed in there during the high tides/winds we had last month. Anybody know how it got here?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Someone's looking for their boat! I would report it, #'s would help.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dibs


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't know how it got there but i do know who owns it. I'll have to stop by and ask the guy what happened. He keeps it trailered so i wonder if it was stolen.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Weird......


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What's with the yellow strap?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> What's with the yellow strap?


Someone was trying to drag it home lol.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Reel Sick said:


> Someone was trying to drag it home lol.


Yeah but it looks like it's connected to something behind the boat...unless the wind was blowing REAL hard that day lol.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I bet the final story will be interesting. Anyone have an update from the owner?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

SHunter said:


> I bet the final story will be interesting. Anyone have an update from the owner?


Agree cant.wait for the story to come out


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I did not notice it when I crossed the bridge on Wednesday morning, but I did notice it on Sunday when we returned. Wonder what the story?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Rode by the guys house today, nobody was home, but the trailer was in the yard. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

thats not something you see everyday


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know if this boat was retrieved from the marsh??


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm surprised the story hasn't surfaced. If it belonged to me, I would hate to have left it out there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's still there. Can't miss it heading north on the bridge.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

705.103 lol


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Is the boat still there? If so, I `m surprised nobody has claimed salvage rights on it.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

catfever24 said:


> Is the boat still there? If so, I `m surprised nobody has claimed salvage rights on it.


That's what I was thinking, can't someone drag that thing out and claim it as their own?


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I sure would like to know the story behind this if someone knows?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

HammerHead1631 said:


> That's what I was thinking, can't someone drag that thing out and claim it as their own?


No. You can drag it out and be charged with grand theft though. In federal waters is a different story.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw some abandoned boats at the dock. I'm gonna salvage them...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Got too far in arrears on slip fees, maybe?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

So your saying when the water comes way up enough that you know the tide is gonna take it out, you could follow it , then hook your tow rope to the front once the back crosses into federal water, and claim it.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Since someone knows the owner, does he need help getting it home? I'm sure there are enough folks here willing to help.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

*From the FWC Webpage
*

*
*

*Claiming an Abandoned Vessel in Florida*

Florida has no salvage laws giving the finder of an abandoned vessel rights of ownership. Florida is a title state, thereby requiring a transfer of vessel title from owner to purchaser in order to obtain legal ownership. A person who finds an abandoned vessel and who wants to make claim to it must comply with Section 705.103, Florida Statutes. This will allow for a person to make claim to the property and make application for title transfer into his name.
*Frequently asked questions*

*Can I just help myself to an abandoned vessel that has been discarded or left on public waters of the state?*
No! It is a crime in the state of Florida to take an abandoned vessel without first getting title to it, doing so is considered theft. Failure to comply with Section 705.103, Florida Statutes could result in fines or even jail time.
*If I see a vessel that I believe is abandoned, how do I make claim to it and start the claims process?*
The first requirement is to report it to a law enforcement agency. The law enforcement agency will collect a fee for beginning an investigation, conduct an investigation under Section 705.103, Florida Statutes, and determine the owner of the vessel. If the vessel is not claimed in the process of the investigation, the law enforcement agency may transfer it to the finder with a bill of sale and evidence of the investigation. The finder would then make application to the Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles (DHSMV) to have the title put into his name.
*What am I required to bring to the DHSMV when making application to transfer the title into my name?*
Please review document VSTL-29 of the Florida DHSMV explaining the procedures for acquiring such title. Remember, the investigation referred to in this document must be completed by a law enforcement agency.
*How long does this process usually take and how much does it usually cost?*
The investigation process usually takes between 45 days to 120 days or longer. The cost associated with the investigation is usually between $300 and $600. The costs may be more or less than this depending on the investigation requirements.
*What happens if I get title and then can't remove the vessel or bring it into legal compliance?*
Once title has been transferred into your name, you become legally responsible for the vessel. If its condition were to become derelict, then you would be held responsible. Derelict vessel owners can face both civil and criminal penalties which may include jail.
*Can I take parts of an abandoned or derelict vessel without obtaining title?*
Absolutely not! This is considered theft and would subject a person taking such parts to criminal charges.
*Can I claim a vessel that has been posted as derelict by a law enforcement agency?*
In most cases the answer would be no. Due to an ongoing criminal investigation and the condition of the vessel, it is not suitable for the claims process.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> So your saying when the water comes way up enough that you know the tide is gonna take it out, you could follow it , then hook your tow rope to the front once the back crosses into federal water, and claim it.


I don't know the law exactly but in federal waters it is different than state waters. I did some work with a boat salvage company after Ivan and Katrina. If someone salvages a boat without a salvage agreement signed by the owner then they could be held responsible for any damage caused by the salvage and have no legal means to hold the vessel.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok so long story short the guy and some friends were night fishing in the area when the spotter failed to pay attention and they ended up in the marsh. everyone was ok but they did nd up getting rescued by the Coast Guard. The owner of the boat is new to the area and doesn't really know anyone that can help, he's been going out in small skiff working on getting it out but has come to an impass and not able to get it any further than it sits now. He is asking if anyone can help tow the boat off the mound its sitting on now. Said he doesn't have a lot of money but would be more than happy to pay for the gas and take the help fishing or what ever he can do.

if anyone can help pm me and i'll put you in touch with the owner.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If I still had my Bertram I would gladly pull it off.. Need someone with a fairly good size twin diesel. That would do the trick, with a good length of 5/8 anchor rode.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

He's been working it out slowly driving pilings and using a come a long, its just got to the point where that isn't working anymore. If i can't get any help i'll try it myself but i need to put new rims and tires on the trailer, we blew two tires and ruined the rims last fishing trip so its gonna take me a few weeks to get my boat up to snuff plus im not familiar with the area. I figure my 5.7 will pull it out he says he's really close to the water but has to get it over a mound of dirt.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Seems like a heavy duty anchor like one made for 45 plus boats and a good winch would get it where he wanted...


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> He's been working it out slowly driving pilings and using a come a long, its just got to the point where that isn't working anymore. If i can't get any help i'll try it myself but i need to put new rims and tires on the trailer, we blew two tires and ruined the rims last fishing trip so its gonna take me a few weeks to get my boat up to snuff plus im not familiar with the area. I figure my 5.7 will pull it out he says he's really close to the water but has to get it over a mound of dirt.


Gotta be really careful not to destroy any of the marshes etc. DEP fines could be more than the boat is worth.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe able to use fence posts as rollers under the keel??


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

If anyone has several chunks of 4 or 6 inch PVC you might be able to slide/roll it out of there. It will be more slippery than dirt.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

From the photo it looks like he is trying to pull it out from the stern. I would try to winch the the boat around 180° and pull it from the bow eye so the flat transom doesn't dig in. 
I doubt the shallow water depth in the area will allow for a larger boat to get close enough to pull him out without several hundred feet of line. Wire cable would be better. A big roll of Visqueen and 5 gallons of Dawn dish soap might do the trick! 

Easy for me to offer solutions being a keyboard Cowboy. Hope he get it afloat again, its a nice boat.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

SHO-NUFF said:


> From the photo it looks like he is trying to pull it out from the stern. I would try to winch the the boat around 180° and pull it from the bow eye so the flat transom doesn't dig in.
> I doubt the shallow water depth in the area will allow for a larger boat to get close enough to pull him out without several hundred feet of line. Wire cable would be better. A big roll of Visqueen and 5 gallons of Dawn dish soap might do the trick!
> 
> Easy for me to offer solutions being a keyboard Cowboy. Hope he get it afloat again, its a nice boat.


Be careful mentioning dish soap. It is a dispersant and only BP can get away with dumping that in the water.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Call Sea Tow or Tow Boat US and just pay them to get it out. They have air bags that can easily pop it off that mound and they are more then knowledgeable on laws and regulations. 

Seems like the owner could accrue fines and/or damage the hull while attempting some crazy snatch out.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Give me a call. I'll be glad to help you. I think I can get it out fairly easy. 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
8504925070


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like he has two options, either pay Sea Tow to pull it out or wait for it to be pulled out by FDPW then pay them for having SeaTow pull it out plus the fines for abandoning a boat in a sensitive environmental area, damage caused to that area, etc.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I would watch for the Yelow/Blackwater Rivers to crest with *all this rain* and catch the high tide and you might just be able to DRIVE IT OUT!!! (that's how it got there int he first place!)


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

BentStraight said:


> I would watch for the Yelow/Blackwater Rivers to crest with *all this rain* and catch the high tide and you might just be able to DRIVE IT OUT!!! (that's how it got there int he first place!)


That's exactly what I was thinking. The water had to be really high for it to get that far back in the grass. It's gotta be approaching that height again.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Give me a call. I'll be glad to help you. I think I can get it out fairly easy.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> 8504925070


There ya go


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Is the boat out of the Marsh?
Whyme


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

It was there yesterday morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Still there, just got back from trying to help get it out. I passed along sea tows #, thats about the best plan for removal.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

catfever24 said:


> Is the boat still there? If so, I `m surprised nobody has claimed salvage rights on it.


Salvage rights in a case like this do not exist. It still belongs to and is the responsibility of the registered owner.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

TatSoul said:


> Seems like a heavy duty anchor like one made for 45 plus boats and a good winch would get it where he wanted...


Yep!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Definitely "not abandoned" if the owner is conducting work to attempt removal, and asking for assistance to remove. However, he might be willing to sell at a fairly decent price.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Give me a call. I'll be glad to help you. I think I can get it out fairly easy.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> 8504925070


Sea Tow defiantly has all the experience and equipment to get it out quickly and safely.


----------

